# Need to find wood near lexington ky (can't afford lowes & HD) online or in ky



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow how does lowes or home depot sell any lumber with there prices and crumie selection. Does any one no of a good trustworthy place online or near Lexington Ky to buy some good wood


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

There are a couple of places that come to mind.

There is a supplier in Lexington that I use for exotic hardwoods and hardwood plywood called Hardwood Specialties. They are located at 2433 Mackinwood Drive in Lexington and their phone is 859 226-5687. They do carry a full range of domestic hardwoods but they are pricey. Rough FAS cherry, for instance, runs $5.00 a bf. But they do carry 8/4 stock in both domestics and exotics. They have a pretty extensive list of exotics. I just bought some purple heart, bubinga and paduak from them in the $6-$7 a bf range. 3/4 cherry plywood runs $89.00 a sheet.

There is another supplier in Georgetown- Graves Lumber yard. They are located at 1446 Delaplain Road and their phone is 502 863-0684. They only stock domestic hardwoods but tend to be on par with Hardwood Specialties as far as price goes. I have only talked to them over the phone and have never done business there simply because of the cost.

I get my hardwood from a supplier, Walton Hardwood Lumber, who lives in Danville which is an hour drive for Frankfort. He carries a full range of kiln dried domestic hardwoods- oak, cherry, walnut, poplar, ash, sassafras, maple, cedar, coffee bean, hickory, pine, persimmon. Most of the lumber he sells is 4/4 but he does carry some 8/4 in oak and maple. I bought 200 bf of select cherry in April for $2.60 a bf. Normally this grade runs about $3.40 a foot. FAS maple runs $3.00 a bf. His address is James Walton, 706 Perkins Avenue, Danville, KY, 40422. And his phone is 859 236-4676. One note here is that he only deals in hardwood lumber and does not carry any hardwood plywood.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

to far to help


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Scot thanks a bunch, Thats what I needed


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another source that you might want to look at is Craigslist.com. Hardwood lumber appears for sale on a fairly regular basis. In the Lexington region here are a number of listings in the materials section that had lumber for sale for the last month.


----------



## Monkeyboy1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea been there, found a guy down in sommerset, Just need to get down there to see him


----------



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Just moved to Stanton KY (east of Lexington about 45 miles) this month. Need to find an economical source of quarter sawn white oak for ww projects. If someone can point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated. Lester


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

!


----------



## KayakJosh (Jan 2, 2016)

Waterlog, if you can deal with Green Lumber, Isaacs lumber in Irvine is pretty affordable. I also found these guys in Clay City: http://www.pvmillwork.com/kiln-dried-lumber.html - I don't know what their prices are like, but it may be worth a shot.

-Josh


----------



## woodrec (Mar 27, 2014)

> There are a couple of places that come to mind.
> 
> There is a supplier in Lexington that I use for exotic hardwoods and hardwood plywood called Hardwood Specialties. They are located at 2433 Mackinwood Drive in Lexington and their phone is 859 226-5687. They do carry a full range of domestic hardwoods but they are pricey. Rough FAS cherry, for instance, runs $5.00 a bf. But they do carry 8/4 stock in both domestics and exotics. They have a pretty extensive list of exotics. I just bought some purple heart, bubinga and paduak from them in the $6-$7 a bf range. 3/4 cherry plywood runs $89.00 a sheet.
> 
> ...


Scott,

You posted this in 2009 - Are these places still around? Anyone else have any updated locations that a reasonably priced?

Thanks


----------

